# My Hello Sugar Haul!!!



## catNloco2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I haven't purchased Mac makeup since the Heatherette collection - so it's been quite a while.  I was just browsing the website yesterday and saw the Hello Kitty and other new collections out and was thinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Definitely had to go to the mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to get some of that! lol









Peppermint Patti NL, Moon River, Grand Duo, Pink Fish TLC, Cakeshop SS, Mimmy LG, Fun & Games blush, and Refined Mineralize Skinfinish

Peppermint Patti on:


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 21, 2009)

Enjoy the goodies.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 21, 2009)

Love the nails!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

Great stuff!! Enjoy


----------



## GirlieLoveMAC (Mar 21, 2009)

the polish looks great!!!


----------



## kariii (Mar 21, 2009)

you got the same grandduos I got!Im sold on that color now, I wasn't going to get any of the nailpolishes UGH


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the nails! Peppermint Patti is so pretty!


----------



## catNloco2 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, I am glad I did not wait to get Peppermint Patti - I figured if I did wait until next week, it would be gone and I'd be regrettin' it big time.  

I am in LOVE with Refined MSF.  It is so gorgeous.  I am going back next week to get Perfect Topping and Love Rock - love those too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice haul! Mimmy is so pretty and bought backups of it like crazy!! Your nails look pretty!!! Now I want Peppermint Patti!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Mar 23, 2009)

lovely haul
enjoy


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 23, 2009)

Enjoy your haul!


----------

